# Atten: lynx8456 "Natural flea/tick prevention..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi lynx8456
I noticed on a previous thread you mentioned you go the
natural route with fleas/ticks on your pooch.
Could you please share how you go about accomplishing this??
I don't wish to waste my time on things that don't work, so kinda
cutt'en to the chase.. lol..

Any way to prevent "Mosquito's" Naturall as well
Thanks lynx.
Blessings.

*P.S- A pet nutritionist told me to give a tiny size of Garlic every
few weeks.. I think it was to kill heartworms naturally.
I do give tiny size of garlic every now and then but also use the
Heartworm tabs.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the thread I posted :http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...all-natural-flea-tic-deterrents-remedies.html

I use the Cutter All Natural Yard Spray for my yard now so both my dogs and my friends and family can enjoy are yard with out mosquito, flea or other bug issues. 

I also use the adult formula shampoo from Zodiac with aloe, lanolin and Oatmeal as a preventative to. A bath every 28 days or so on my adult dogs works wonders on their coats and skin and none of my dogs in 10yrs have ever had a flea or tick and trust me they go every where and spend lots of time with other dogs. We also have lots of doggy & puppy company that use the same shampoo and they had no issues either. They also get small amounts of garlic in their treats and foods. 

Last, but not least I use the garlic powder for all the treats I make for my dogs. The combination of all 3 of the above has kept my pets flea and tick free for a long time now. I should add though because my dogs go lots of places that we do use heartguard, however we do not use flea or tick drops of any kind nor have we ever.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright Lynx, "Thanks" for sharing.
Blessings.


----------

